# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Полёты "Бомбёров"

## An-Z

Как то остались у нас не охвачены вниманием эти грозные и прекрасные машины

----------


## An-Z

Вспомнил про возможность камеры снимать видео, без штатива конечно отстойно, но пока что есть..

----------


## mariokrijan

Very nice pictures!!! Thanks!

For the first time i seen painted Tu-95MS, all what i see are bare metal!  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Это обычное заблуждение, что все Ту-95 "цвета голого металла"! На выше приведённых фото Ту-95МС целиком окрашен серой краской (не могу ручаться за верхнюю поверхность крыла) а некоторые панели и детали окрашены белой.

----------


## An-Z

Вообще, окраска Ту-95МС может сильно отличаться на каждой машине.

----------


## An-Z

Очень хорошо демонстрируют вариабельность окраски "сердца" Ту-95МС

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Очень хорошо демонстрируют вариабельность окраски "сердца" Ту-95МС


Может на второй фотке все же не окраска, а ремонт? Какого цвета были детали, такого и поставили.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

скорее всего на первой машина после ремонта - всё однотонно покрашено.. а белые лючки,если я ничего не путаю, это там откуда возможна протечка всевозможных жидкостей, на белом потёки видны.. нуи радиопрозрачные покрытия.. Видимо, более сложно окрашенная машина ещё не бывала на АРЗ...

----------


## An-Z

летают Ту-160

----------


## [RUS] MK

> летают Ту-160


Кстати, все хотел спросить: долго им еще летать?

----------


## Антон

> Кстати, все хотел спросить: долго им еще летать?


лет 50 минимум :Cool:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> лет 50 минимум


Тогда поделитесь плиз инфой, на каком двигателе?  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Тогда поделитесь плиз инфой, на каком двигателе?


думаю с двиглами они разрулят :Rolleyes: Надо же на чем-то летать,до появления стратегического малозаметного бомбера 5-поколения :Smile:

----------


## Саныч74

> Тогда поделитесь плиз инфой, на каком двигателе?


Да тот же НК-25, что и на бигфаере

----------


## OKA

Б-29 - первый полёт в 60 лет

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsiP5KZ04X4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ6rhYlthpo

Из кабины : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi4_8UTzpVk




А Ту-4 последние не так давно на полигонах добивали...

----------


## OKA

Официальное сообщение здесь : 

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/cou...2092592@egNews

----------


## OKA

Троица с Гуама :






Штурмовик))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP7t...E&spfreload=10

----------


## OKA

Дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, взлетев с российской авиабазы в Западной Сибири, поразили цели на горном полигоне в Киргизии в ходе этапа международного антитеррористических учений государств-участниц Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия - 2016", сообщили в понедельник в пресс-службе Центрального военного округа (ЦВО).

----------


## OKA

Полёты B-1B :

----------


## OKA

С 0:32 с.


 " 26.10.2017  В Вооруженных Силах РФ прошла плановая тренировка по управлению Стратегическими ядерными силами

... в соответствии с Планом подготовки Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации прошла тренировка по управлению Стратегическими ядерными силами России (СЯС). К участию в ней были привлечены силы и средства наземной, морской и авиационной составляющей СЯС России.

В ходе тренировки были отработаны практические действия боевых расчетов пунктов управления Ракетных войск стратегического назначения (РВСН), экипажей атомных ракетных подводных лодок Северного и Тихоокеанского флотов, стратегических ракетоносцев и бомбардировщиков дальней авиации Воздушно-космических сил.

Комплекс задач выполняли самолеты дальней авиации Ту-160, Ту-95МС и Ту-22М3, которые, взлетев с базовых аэродромов Украинка, Энгельс и Шайковка осуществили пуски крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по наземным целям на полигонах Кура (Камчатка), Пембой (Республика Коми) и Теректа (Казахстан).

Боевой расчет РВСН с государственного испытательного космодрома Плесецк произвел пуск межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты «Тополь» по цели, расположенной на полигоне Кура.

Атомная подводная лодка Тихоокеанского флота осуществила залповый пуск двух баллистических ракет из акватории Охотского моря по полигону Чижа (Архангельская обл.), а подводный корабль Северного флота из акватории Баренцева моря выпустил баллистическую ракету по полигону Кура.

По результатам тренировки задачи были выполнены в полном объеме. Все учебные цели успешно поражены.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

В Вооруженных Силах РФ прошла плановая тренировка по управлению Стратегическими ядерными силами : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

Ролик про Мишку))

----------


## Avia M

"Гружёный"...

----------


## Avia M

Так лучше.

----------


## AC

> Так лучше.


А почему они не хотят их так на парад пустить?..  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> А почему они не хотят их так на парад пустить?..


"Партнёры" хай поднимут, мол Путин и на Парад с "ядернохимическими" бомбами летает. Точно, такой скрипалей отравили... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, почему б/н с дробью только на левой створке?https://russianplanes.net/id228860

----------


## Fencer

> Интересно, почему б/н с дробью только на левой створке?https://russianplanes.net/id228860


Б/н ХХ/1 или ХХ/2 - 1 или 2 указывают место постоянного базирования (Энгельс или Дягилево) стратегических бомбардировщиков согласно договора с США...

----------


## Avia M

> Б/н ХХ/1 или ХХ/2 - 1 или 2 указывают место постоянного базирования (Энгельс или Дягилево)


Украинка - 3? https://russianplanes.net/id135852 
Полагаю, дело не в месте а в кол-ве машин с одинаковыми б/н...
Договор не обязывает наносить на обеих створках? https://www.forumavia.ru/t/183606/1/

----------


## AC

> Украинка - 3? https://russianplanes.net/id135852 
> Полагаю, дело не в месте а в кол-ве машин с одинаковыми б/н...
> Договор не обязывает наносить на обеих створках? https://www.forumavia.ru/t/183606/1/


Договор до створок не опускается... Если быть точным, договор говорит так:
"...Термин «собственный опознавательный знак», он же «СОЗ», означает неповторяющийся буквенно-цифровой номер, нанесенный инспектируемой Стороной на МБР, БРПЛ или тяжелый бомбардировщик...".
http://static.kremlin.ru/media/event...c8b2e65fc5.pdf

И это не СНВ-2, про который пишут на https://www.forumavia.ru/t/183606/1/, а новый, последний договор 2010 года, который вполне себе действует:
Договор между Российской Федерацией и Соединенными Штатами Америки о мерах по дальнейшему сокращению и ограничению стратегических наступательных вооружений • Президент России

----------


## Avia M

> Договор до створок не опускается...


Понятно. Получается важен факт наличия "СОЗ", место нанесения и кол-во не регламентируется...

Вот пример "образцовый" для инспекторов... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Полеты стратегических бомбардировщиков Northrop B-2 Spirit на Гавайях "

  

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1455437.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны опубликовало видео дозаправки стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-160 на высоте более пяти километров и скорости 600 километров в час.

https://ria.ru/20200303/1568050385.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

https://youtu.be/Tp-mRRI77vU

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

3МС-2 из 40 полка, дозаправка от 3М из «Нормандии» (подарок моему отцу на 40 - летие от экипажа, ком-ру 3МС-2, бн 48 (если не изменяет склероз), снимок сделан на афп, Чукотка, в р-не пр. Лонга 01.1968)) https://aviaforum.ru/threads/spottin...10550/page-565

----------

